# 03.03.2008 pics



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's a few pics and vids from a storm that moved over us on the weekend...the blower is 72" wide an 39" high, so she takes a pretty good swath of snow...there hasn't been a week since Dec 1'st where I haven't been out at least 2-3 times....the tractor was new with 2.5 hours on it....now it's showing 230 hours....would've been a good season to have the customers on the per snow trip instead of the contract rate.....can't have it all right.....

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v111/Stumpy_36/?action=view&current=MVI_08881.flv
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v111/Stumpy_36/?action=view&current=MVI_08901.flv
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v111/Stumpy_36/?action=view&current=MVI_08971.flv


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's the temp. up there now? Looks cold.


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

grandview;535730 said:


> What's the temp. up there now? Looks cold.


 Been not bad lately...yesterday was -3C/26F, today was +6C/42F. The blower is 86" wide, not the 72" I first started above.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE RIG WHATS IT LIKE WORKING IN REVERSE ALL THE TIME THO *


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

nickplowing1972;535761 said:


> *NICE RIG WHATS IT LIKE WORKING IN REVERSE ALL THE TIME THO *


 Not as bad as you'd think...most driveways you're only in reverse for maybe 20-30 seconds for each pass, these long lanes are a bit hard on the neck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! what a beast... How many HP is that tractor, aint no stoppin that thing.. Hows that chute work, looks like the snow was coming out a different shoot instead of the big one, does that one move more volume... never seen that before


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Triple L;535817 said:


> wow! what a beast... How many HP is that tractor, aint no stoppin that thing.. Hows that chute work, looks like the snow was coming out a different shoot instead of the big one, does that one move more volume... never seen that before


 Hi Triple.....the tractor has around 100 Hp...it can sure handle snow. The blower has a sidechute where the whole drum will rotate with a hydraulic motor to either discharge left or right or straight up....using the sidechute doesn't use near the hp that it does to push the snow up the main chute.....it's great in heavy snow like this.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

now thats how get work done  how noisy are those blowers ?


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

mike psd;535972 said:


> now thats how get work done  how noisy are those blowers ?


The chain going around the cogs makes the most noise, I've recently tried chainsaw oil since it's super sticky and stays on the chain longer.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice pics...you even have the right tractor!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome Tractor


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

nice setup.


----------

